

Lua IDE "Decoda" open sourced - tucaz
http://unknownworlds.com/blog/lua-ide-decoda-open-source/

======
snogglethorpe
It looks neat, but unfortunately it's currently only for Windows, and only
32-bit Windows to boot...

Maybe open-sourcing will help them to add support for more platforms though.

~~~
dguaraglia
Yup, from a cursory glance at it, it looks like it's been written using
WxWidgets, so it should be (more or less) easy to port to other platforms.

Even though I'm not an active Lua programmer by any extent, I hope the
community does a good job of porting it.

~~~
snogglethorpe
> _it looks like it's been written using WxWidgets_

Hmmm... indeed. So maybe it's mostly a matter of fixing the build system
(which looks pretty hardwired for windows) and the odd portability problem...

~~~
mischanix
The debugger is a whole different story.

[https://github.com/unknownworlds/decoda/blob/master/src/LuaI...](https://github.com/unknownworlds/decoda/blob/master/src/LuaInject/Hook.cpp#L486-L503)

[https://github.com/unknownworlds/decoda/blob/master/src/LuaI...](https://github.com/unknownworlds/decoda/blob/master/src/LuaInject/DebugHelp.h)

[https://github.com/unknownworlds/decoda/blob/master/src/LuaI...](https://github.com/unknownworlds/decoda/blob/master/src/LuaInject/LuaDll.cpp)

~~~
devbug
Not the end of the world. Cross platform (and "architecture") hooking
libraries exist for this very reason[1]. It's not a hard issue, and symbol
lookup for callstacks is not an issue either[2]. I wouldn't say it's trivial
but it's certainly not novel.

[1] [http://www.gamedeception.net/content/193-Cross-
platform-x86-...](http://www.gamedeception.net/content/193-Cross-
platform-x86-x86-64-detours) [2] [http://www.kernel.org/doc/man-
pages/online/pages/man3/backtr...](http://www.kernel.org/doc/man-
pages/online/pages/man3/backtrace.3.html)

------
deevus
This is pretty exciting. Unknown Worlds seem like a great bunch of guys, and
this only makes me think better of them.

~~~
tucaz
Their first game, NS1 a mod for half life, took away some years of my life!
They are indeed very good and I'm very happy that NS2 went out as a success
after so long. It's even cooler seeing that they can now give something else
back to the community.

------
shawndumas
anyone know how to get debugging working with a regular, command-line only,
lua file?

~~~
mischanix
Download Lua 5.1.4 and run the file through that. The debugger doesn't appear
to support 5.2 (crashes the target process). You will need something like
`io.read("*line")` at the top so the debugger can attach. Once that's done,
just attach by going into "Debugger > Processes..." and choosing lua5.1.exe.

~~~
shawndumas
ah; you are correct. 5.2 was the issue. once i switched to 5.1.4 debugging
worked.

